

Ask HN: Is there a flat fee, web based ad serving service? - racerrick

I'm looking for a flat fee (upfront or montly) ad system that doesn't try to take a percentage of transactions.<p>Yes, could use phpadsnew (aka openx or whatever they're calling it these days).<p>But I'd rather have just a simple javascript based program that gives basic 'banner ad' serving ability.  (Or even text.)<p>Thank you!!
======
jacquesm
Use a content delivery network and track the clicks yourself ?

Instant nearly unlimited capacity and no percentage taken, other than what it
costs you to serve the ads.

~~~
racerrick
Thanks, that would work. But I'd love more functionality, the ability for
people to control their own ads that kind of thing.

In this day of age, I don't think I should have to build it.

~~~
jacquesm
ok, so how about this then ?

<http://oasis.sourceforge.net/>

